

Brian Epstein is Not John Lennon, and Neither is Your VC - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/brian-epstein-is-not-john-lennon-and-neither-is-your-vc/
It is important to know when to tell your VC to back off and let you run your business.
======
simonsays
All of the Beatles were entrepreneurs, as are most entertainers (at least
those who are more than mere performers).

------
ucsbrocks
I can see Lennon saying this. I would like to have him in some of our VC
meetings!!

------
snickerdoodle
Paul is the Walrus... Who is the entrepreuner?

